# media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1 Error

## Beelzebub_

Ein weiterer Error beim kompilieren von media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1

```
 

[ 97%] Building CXX object COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/CMakeFiles/OpenCOLLADASaxFrameworkLoader_shared.dir/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLLibraryEffectsLoader15.cpp.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated14/COLLADASaxFWLColladaParserAutoGen14Private.cpp: In Elementfunktion »bool COLLADASaxFWL14::ColladaParserAutoGen14Private::_preBegin__init_as_null(const COLLADASaxFWL14::ParserAttributes&, void**, void**)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated14/COLLADASaxFWLColladaParserAutoGen14Private.cpp:12606:20: Warnung: Variable »hash« wird nicht verwendet

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated14/COLLADASaxFWLColladaParserAutoGen14Private.cpp: In Elementfunktion »bool COLLADASaxFWL14::ColladaParserAutoGen14Private::_preBegin__init_as_target(const COLLADASaxFWL14::ParserAttributes&, void**, void**)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated14/COLLADASaxFWLColladaParserAutoGen14Private.cpp:12693:20: Warnung: Variable »hash« wird nicht verwendet

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated14/COLLADASaxFWLColladaParserAutoGen14Private.cpp: In Elementfunktion »bool COLLADASaxFWL14::ColladaParserAutoGen14Private::_preBegin__fx_profile_abstract(const COLLADASaxFWL14::ParserAttributes&, void**, void**)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated14/COLLADASaxFWLColladaParserAutoGen14Private.cpp:15719:20: Warnung: Variable »hash« wird nicht verwendet

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated14/COLLADASaxFWLColladaParserAutoGen14Private.cpp: In Elementfunktion »bool COLLADASaxFWL14::ColladaParserAutoGen14Private::_preBegin__gl_hook_abstract(const COLLADASaxFWL14::ParserAttributes&, void**, void**)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated14/COLLADASaxFWLColladaParserAutoGen14Private.cpp:64149:20: Warnung: Variable »hash« wird nicht verwendet

[ 97%] Building CXX object COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/CMakeFiles/OpenCOLLADASaxFrameworkLoader_shared.dir/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLAssetLoader15.cpp.o

[ 98%] Building CXX object COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/CMakeFiles/OpenCOLLADASaxFrameworkLoader_shared.dir/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLLibraryCamerasLoader15.cpp.o

[ 98%] Building CXX object COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/CMakeFiles/OpenCOLLADASaxFrameworkLoader_shared.dir/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLLibraryMaterialsLoader15.cpp.o

[ 99%] Building CXX object COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/CMakeFiles/OpenCOLLADASaxFrameworkLoader_shared.dir/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLLibraryControllersLoader15.cpp.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLLibraryEffectsLoader15.cpp: In Elementfunktion »virtual bool COLLADASaxFWL::LibraryEffectsLoader15::data__wrap_s____fx_sampler_wrap_enum(COLLADASaxFWL15::ENUM__fx_sampler_wrap_enum)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLLibraryEffectsLoader15.cpp:159:45: Warnung: »newValue« may be used uninitialized in this function

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLLibraryEffectsLoader15.cpp: In Elementfunktion »virtual bool COLLADASaxFWL::LibraryEffectsLoader15::data__wrap_t____fx_sampler_wrap_enum(COLLADASaxFWL15::ENUM__fx_sampler_wrap_enum)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLLibraryEffectsLoader15.cpp:190:45: Warnung: »newValue« may be used uninitialized in this function

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLAssetLoader15.cpp: In Elementfunktion »virtual bool COLLADASaxFWL::AssetLoader15::data__up_axis(COLLADASaxFWL15::ENUM__up_axis_enum)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLAssetLoader15.cpp:306:33: Warnung: »val« may be used uninitialized in this function

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLColladaParserAutoGen15Private.cpp: In Elementfunktion »bool COLLADASaxFWL15::ColladaParserAutoGen15Private::_preBegin__unnormalized(const COLLADASaxFWL15::ParserAttributes&, void**, void**)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/src/generated15/COLLADASaxFWLColladaParserAutoGen15Private.cpp:68079:20: Warnung: Variable »hash« wird nicht verwendet

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libOpenCOLLADASaxFrameworkLoader.so

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGeneratedSaxParser

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[2]: *** [lib/libOpenCOLLADASaxFrameworkLoader.so] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [COLLADASaxFrameworkLoader/CMakeFiles/OpenCOLLADASaxFrameworkLoader_shared.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1 failed (install phase):

 *   died running make install, base_src_install

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2679:  Called cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line  689:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_install'

 *   environment, line  207:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line  994:  Called base_src_install

 *   environment, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" "$@" install || die "died running make install, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1/work/opencollada-0_p864'

```

//Edit: media-libs/opencollada-0_p864-r1 wird für Blender benötigt und ist nur in der testing Version vorhanden.  Ich probiere Blender mal ohne collada USE-flag zu installieren vllt. brauche ich es nicht.

Ich kenne mich leider noch nicht gut genug aus um den Fehler selber zu lösen. ;-(

----------

## Josef.95

Damit stehst du zZt wohl nicht alleine da - siehe auch https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=428016

PS: Bei solchen Fehlern ist es auch stets hilfreich die "emerge --info" Ausgabe mit zu posten.

----------

